# Farmer mistakes 17 year old boy for coyote....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Did you all see this one:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2081400/Brandon-Spangler-17-shot-farmer-mistook-coyote-paintball-game.html

He mistakenly shot the boy because he mistook 3 people in a truck, for a coyote attack? Sounds like another person that should not own a gun! Ugghhh...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Once again I just can't see how this could happen.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I read it in the local paper with no details posted yet. I can't believe they don't know if charges might be brought up. C'mon, if stupid was a crime this farmer would be on death row. Horrible shame to waste such a young life. All these lives changed because a dumbass didn't bother to look at what he's shooting. SAD


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a waste !


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

things like this are a waste of several lives. sound shooting... really? omg.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!! How very sad. I have grandkids that age. That would be devastating. My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Crazy I don't understand how it could happen either. Unbelievable I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Howlin-n-Ky (Dec 5, 2011)

What a shame, my prayers go out to the young mans family. This is two deaths in the last two weeks over carelessness, an Amish girl was riding home in her buggy in Ohio from a Christmas party and was killed when a bullet went through the buggy and killed her. Somebody fired a muzzleloader into the air after hunting season to clean it and the bullet traveled a mile and a half and killed her. What ever happened to gun safety?


----------

